# Help with my rig



## techbulb (Dec 2, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:gAMING,PHOTOSHOP,MOVIES AT FULL HD MOVIE CONVERSIONS,DOWNLOADING

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:YES

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:30K

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:YES, I HAVE NEVER DONE OVERCLOCKING BUT I WANT TO GIVE IT A TRY

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:WINDOWS 7 AND XP IN DUAL BOOT

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500GB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:YEAH I ALREADY HAVE A MONITOR I DON'T WANT TO UPGRADE IT NOW SYNCMASTER 740N

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:I HAVE NEVER BUILT BEFORE BUT I WANT TO START NOW

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:AFTER MY EXAMS (10 DEC)

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: YES (AT LEAST 3 YRS)

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: I HAVE A MOUSE , KEYBOARD ,MONITOR,SPEAKERS,

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:JAIPUR ,NO 

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:SUGGEST ANY COOLING SOLUTIONS IF NEEDED TO KEEP THE RIG AS COOL AS POSSIBLE.AND A UPS (IF POSSIBLE ,NOT IMP )
AND I WANT A CABINET AND MOTHERBOARD WITH SEETHROUGH SIDE PANEL AND FRONT USB PORTS (MIN 2,3.0 PREFEREBALLY)MAYBE NZXT LEXA S OR GUARDIAN suggest
I ALSO HAVE A QUSTION WAT IS THE DIFF BTW SMPS AND PSU?
IF I CAN GET AN GRAPHICAL BIOS ON THE MOTHERBOARD IT WILL BE GOOD THANKS 
PLEASE PROVIDE LINKS OF EVERY COMPONENTS SO I CAN LOOK AT THEIR DETAILS
THNX IN ADVANCE


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2011)

AMD Athlon II x4 645 - 5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 - 4.8k
Corsair Value 1333 Mhz 2x 2GB - 1.4k
HD 6770 @ 7k
Seagate 500 GB 7200.12	- 4.5k
ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD - 1.1k
Corsair CX 430v2 @ 2.2k
NZXT Source Elite 210 - 2.9k
APC 600VA - 1.8k

Total = 30.7k


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 3, 2011)

techbulb said:


> A:SUGGEST ANY COOLING SOLUTIONS IF NEEDED TO KEEP THE RIG AS COOL AS POSSIBLE.AND A UPS (IF POSSIBLE ,NOT IMP )
> AND I WANT A CABINET AND MOTHERBOARD WITH SEETHROUGH SIDE PANEL AND FRONT USB PORTS (MIN 2,3.0 PREFEREBALLY)MAYBE NZXT LEXA S OR GUARDIAN suggest
> I ALSO HAVE A QUSTION WAT IS THE DIFF BTW SMPS AND PSU?
> IF I CAN GET AN GRAPHICAL BIOS ON THE MOTHERBOARD IT WILL BE GOOD THANKS
> ...



Aftermarket cooler is necessary only if ur going to overclock ur processor
The smps/psu r two different names of same thing
For graphical Bios(UEFI) is possible with sandy bridge platform wait for someone to suggest a sb rig
lastly go ur own research before buying use google search for component reviews before buying u will get a basic idea about the components being suggested here


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2011)

Mithun UEFI bios is not only available with SB mobos, it is available with AM3+ mobos too. My Sabertooth 990FX does have it and most of the M5A series mobos also have it.


----------



## techbulb (Dec 3, 2011)

*i41.tinypic.com/2a0evro.jpg
*i42.tinypic.com/jiozlt.jpg

i left the hdd because their prices are very high now and i have an old 80gb please tell will this rig work and is the psu i selected enough and i selected 2 cases which one is good and if any otheer please suggest and also a graphic card and a psu


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 3, 2011)

sorry fo the misinfo thanks cilus for correcting it
@techbulb the pro & the MB u selected is not compatible 
u can get Jetway HI09-Z  or intel DZ68DB both @7.6K


----------



## techbulb (Dec 3, 2011)

is Jetway a good company and suggest a gpu and is the psu I selected good enough and I have a question will my old hard drive(5 yrs old )
 work with this mobo  ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 3, 2011)

^^ for that price i would recommend the GS600 or the seasonic SII 520  
IT Depot is giving 3 yr warranty for the Jetway MB  but it does not have switchable grafix  but the intel one has also the jetway supports cfx while the intel does not 
make ur choice according to ur needs 
or get this full featured board 
GIGABYTE GA-Z68P-DS3 /2.1 Mother Board


----------



## techbulb (Dec 3, 2011)

Gigabyte one has no USB 3.0


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2011)

@OP: you can't pair i5-2500K & Asus P7H55 motherboard. They are not of same socket.  Change it. 
Also you are opting for 2500*K* means you are going to overclock, which would require P67 or Z68 based motherboards. Instead go with i5-2400+DH67CL combo.
Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.4K
Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.4K


----------



## techbulb (Dec 3, 2011)

Actually I put the lga1155 in the search criterion but it showed lga 1156


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2011)

^^ Then that would be a big mistake in the searching criteria (bad coding there). Go with the combo which I mentioned.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2011)

techbulb, if you are not planning to overclock then d6Bmg's config is very good and best VFM solution. Go with it.


----------



## techbulb (Dec 7, 2011)

*i39.tinypic.com/350njfr.jpg

my exams are over ,now please help me
 the green ones i am sure 
red ones i need 
and the yellow ones are 90% sure if any better suggest
blue ones i have

i was thinking about cm haf 912 advanced as cab and v6gt as cpu cooler i will do ocing in the long run 
i have a ques  will the hard drive and dvd drive of my old comp work with this mb its a 4-5yr old pentium d pc 
thnx in advance


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 7, 2011)

yes the hard drive you can use

for v6gt not worth the price get noctuaNHD14


----------



## techbulb (Dec 7, 2011)

the noctua one looks hideous and the gt one well looks like an gt car engine are the corsair hydro series good i will not oc very extreme just for benchmarks and in the future when this processor gets old i need more juice and the noctua one is very hard to find in jaipur


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 7, 2011)

D14 is one of the best air-coolers out there in the market. If Noctua isn't availible at you r place, then v6gt is the way to go. 
And 30K config:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9400
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL-B3|5400
*RAM*
|Corsair Value 1333 Mhz 4GB|1200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6770-MD1GD5|6800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|4200
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22x Super DVD/CD R/W|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500w|2200
*Case*
|NZXT Gamma |2100
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
|
*Total*
|34000


techbulb said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i39.tinypic.com/350njfr.jpg



Hey! what's your max budget?? Mention it. Then the remaining parts can be filled up.


----------



## techbulb (Dec 8, 2011)

50k hopefully should i go with water colling like corsair h50 because its always better than air cooling or v6gt
i hate gamma so please suggest another and the psu also of good company watts you tell according to the gpu


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 8, 2011)

V6GT is much safer than H50.


----------



## techbulb (Dec 8, 2011)

safer ? and in the reviews i read its very noisy


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 8, 2011)

See this: Pictures of when your H70 pump decides to blow up! - [H]ard|Forum

In Indian condition air-coolers are more than enough & v6gt can easily stretch upto 4.2-4.5GHz.


----------



## devx (Dec 8, 2011)

techbulb said:


> *i39.tinypic.com/350njfr.jpg
> 
> my exams are over ,now please help me
> the green ones i am sure
> ...



If you need Z68 mobo go for ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen3-9k / Asus ROG Maximize IV Gene-Z-13.5-14k


----------



## techbulb (Dec 8, 2011)

ok so liquid colling no v6gt confirm with cm haf 912 advanced if you have any better case suggest

*i44.tinypic.com/5f4uqd.jpg



devx said:


> If you need Z68 mobo go for ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen3-9k / Asus ROG Maximize IV Gene-Z-13.5-14k



asrock is not available here and asus p8z68 has more features than the gene z 
even the asus mb i had to find in the market

i have found cm silent pro 700w is it good
 now please suggest ups (5k) 
and gpu (10k)which can play all games smoothly:-s


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 8, 2011)

For motherboard, Go with Asus P8Z68-V/PRO. Either one will be good for you and priced ~13.5K presently.
For UPS: APC 1.1KVA @4.5K is more than enough.
As PSU Seasonic SS-850AT is lot better vfm than CM 700W silent pro. 
And as under 10K graphics card, go with MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC @~9.8K


----------



## techbulb (Dec 8, 2011)

are there any nvdia cards available in this range


----------



## devx (Dec 8, 2011)

For overclocking ROG boards are beasts.,good for gamer except it is M-Atx.
My suggestion Under 10 k you have two options for GPU.,
1) MSI R6850 Cyclone OC
2) MSI N550GTX TI Cyclone OC 
Go for 6850 performance Wise.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 9, 2011)

avoid 550ti those cards r not worth the price they r sold for under 10K nothing beats a 6850 u can also opt for nvidia 560 non ti version palit one for 11K
Theitdepot - Palit GeForce GTX560 OC 1024MB GDDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphic Card


----------



## devx (Dec 10, 2011)

Check out the this thread for ASRock & even its the best buy DIGIT product in NOV. Issue

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/147649-asrock-motherboard-distributors-india.html


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2011)

*In performance:* GTX 550 Ti = HD 6770 < GTX 460 < HD 6850

*In power consumption:* HD 6770 < HD 6850 < GTX 460 = GTX 550 Ti = HD 6870

If you want nVidia, then GTX 460 is the better choice.

Otherwise, HD 6770 is better for a price less and HD 6850 is better for a price more.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 10, 2011)

devx said:


> Check out the this thread for ASRock & even its the best buy DIGIT product in NOV. Issue
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/147649-asrock-motherboard-distributors-india.html



AsRock motherboard is best being avoided at this point of time.
Reasons:
1. It is not launched in India.
2. Internationally its popular but not much popular.
3. We don't have any idea about the quality of motherboards which will arrive in India.
4. Nothing is clear about RMA policies either.


----------



## devx (Dec 10, 2011)

1) Jan. 2012 is time to launch.,
2)It's emerging for gaming boards., It need some to establish worldwide.,
3)Quality wise., I don't think so mobo material is bad., it's feature-full both in AMD/INTEL chipset based board.[Digit best buy]
4)For RMA Policies., it may not be good for a while but as it's launching it's complete series than it may create one good for Indian market.

So as to buy it's an independent decision for everyone.


----------



## techbulb (Dec 11, 2011)

i can't find any seasonic i will try more but can someone tell me how much watt psu will i need if i buy a 6950 graphic or gtx560 + i5 2500k so if i did'nt find one i can buy another companies


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2011)

get a good 750W PSU from corsair like TX750 V2
Corsair Enthusiast SeriesTX750 V2 80 PLUS Bronze Certified

online store for seasonic.can get 850W for around same price as above corsair.
Power Supplies


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 12, 2011)

techbulb said:


> i can't find any seasonic i will try more but can someone tell me how much watt psu will i need if i buy a 6950 graphic or gtx560 + i5 2500k so if i did'nt find one i can buy another companies



Corsair TX750 V2 or TX650 V2 or HX750 would do the work for you.
Cheaper option would be GS700, but not recommended.


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2011)

techbulb said:


> i can't find any seasonic i will try more but can someone tell me how much watt psu will i need if i buy a 6950 graphic or gtx560 + i5 2500k so if i did'nt find one i can buy another companies



it depends on how much you are willing to spend on the PSu - tell us your budget for the PSU but that's need to be 4k or more


----------

